# Medical Insurance.



## Elizadoalot (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it a government requirement to have medial insurance in Greece ,I am thinking of moving to Greece next year and my partner has to take several different medications. I would appreciate any info thank you .


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Elizadoalot said:


> Is it a government requirement to have medial insurance in Greece ,I am thinking of moving to Greece next year and my partner has to take several different medications. I would appreciate any info thank you .


It is not a government requirement, but think and plan carefully. Read the rules that the EHIC (old E111/112) will give you and make sure you apply for it. If either you or your partner are passed retirement age you will be actually both better off, again get the info before you leave the UK.
The alternative is to of course pay privately to see doctors etc.
The average cost for an appointment with a consultant would be about 50Euro, a blood test anything from 40-100 Euro, Ultra sound 40Euro .......but operations done privately will be far more expensive


----------



## Elizadoalot (Mar 28, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> It is not a government requirement, but think and plan carefully. Read the rules that the EHIC (old E111/112) will give you and make sure you apply for it. If either you or your partner are passed retirement age you will be actually both better off, again get the info before you leave the UK.
> The alternative is to of course pay privately to see doctors etc.
> The average cost for an appointment with a consultant would be about 50Euro, a blood test anything from 40-100 Euro, Ultra sound 40Euro .......but operations done privately will be far more expensive


Thank you very helpful .


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. I think you will find if you come to live in Greece , you cannot use the EHIC card
In any case they do have an expiry date.
Better to get an IKA book once in Greece


----------



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

My wife has an IKA book due to receiving a benefit from the UK Government. Does that mean that I can aslo receive IKA cover as her "dependant" although I am not of pensionable age?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

oldbadger said:


> My wife has an IKA book due to receiving a benefit from the UK Government. Does that mean that I can aslo receive IKA cover as her "dependant" although I am not of pensionable age?


It is my understanding that the dependants of a person receiving benefits (pension) are also covered by IKA in Greece.
The EHIC card gives you basic treatment (the same level as the countries citizens) and with recent EU changes is now the responsibillity of the country you reside in to issue (and pay). This card does have an expiry date but is easily renewed.
You will find here on mainland Greece private consultations though a fraction of the price they would be in the UK.
My wife recently had two visits to a consultant (no doctor referal required), cost 40 Euro. An ultra sound, cost 35 Euro.........


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

I belive in order to renew a EHIC , you have to reside in the UK


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

tpebop said:


> I belive in order to renew a EHIC , you have to reside in the UK


No longer the case under EU rules (May 2010)...
see
New EU regulations from May 1 2010


----------

